# Baby dove rescue beginner



## Frodo (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello, 

First post here. I've rescued several birds in the past and handed them over to rehabbers in the U.S.. Now I'm in a city where there are no rehabbers to be found and trying to figure out what to do with a baby dove of the mourning family (in Peru). It was being attacked by another adult bird pretty agressively and couldn't fly much. I did some research and started hand feeding at first. Was in a room first few days and then in a small cage. A week later, today, it's eating seeds on it's own and flying just OK. Not sure if drinking water on it's own. Weened off the ceral with water yesterday. Also had canker and gave it medicine for it from the vet three days ago. Seems to be working. Not sure what the next step is since keeping it as a pet is not really an option for me. I'd like to know if anybody has experience re-releasing baby doves under similar conditions. I've looked at threads here and elswhere on how to do that -brining the cage to an area with other doves for several days, etc.- Or if that is out of the question at this point. It's a West Peruvina Dove (blue or black eyes not determined yet).

Thanks, 

Alf


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

So kind of you to rescue this little one and sounds like you've done a great job with it too. You're talking about a 'soft release' aren't you?
I've seen this done successfully with pigeons on a group I'm on and it's lovely to see them free again. Can't think why it wouldn't work with a dove but I'm sure someone will come along who has dove experience, I have pigeons and am not sure how much they may differ. 
Be interested to know how it all works out and thank you for caring for this little baby, I wish everyone cared as much as you obviously do.


----------



## Frodo (Feb 16, 2017)

FredaH said:


> You're talking about a 'soft release' aren't you?


Actually I was thinking of doing a "hard release" where I found her a week ago, it is a fairly urban area but there is a very small park there and a little less traffic. Was going to wait till she healed more from the canker and was a little more grown, with regular feathers. Maybe take her out there in her cage a couple of times. I've read you can throw seeds around and wait for the other birds to come so she gets used to them, while still in her cage. Other option is to take her out to a friend's farm, pretty far away and have him do a soft release there. However it's kind of a desert area, not very populated and not sure what kind of flocks there are there. Not great options, I know. Here's a pic.

https://flic.kr/p/S2XKb5

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/6K24pr


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww she's lovely and you are right to keep her until she's cured and able to fly properly. I'd think she would do best with her own kind myself because although farm land seems pretty nice to us it may be very isolating to her if there are no flocks nearby, also she would gain the attention of Hawks more in such an open environment and even more so if alone. Such a sweet little bird and you obviously want what's best for her after the work you've put in. She's a very lucky girl that you found her.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The park seems like a much better option than on the farm. But first wait another month or 2 till she's much bigger. Are the doves getting fed in the park by visitors? Is there no way you can do a release where you are staying, or aren't there doves around your place? She will have to get used to being outside, so taking her inside the cage to the park is a good idea.

For now you can put a brick or piece of wood inside her cage, they like to perch on something. You can also put the cage in a higher position, on a table maybe, cause they do feel safer in a high spot especially at night. You can also cover half the cage with a towel maybe, that will also help her feel more secure.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's a young bird, so probably hasn't had the chance to learn from parents how to find food and stay safe in the wild. Because of this, her chances aren't all that good in the wild, but letting her go now cuts them down even further. Also, she should be treated for canker, if she has it, for 7 to 10 days. Sometimes it takes longer.
Is there something wrong with her beak? Couldn't be sure in the picture, but looked like there was something on the side of her beak, where the beak attaches to her face. Looked like maybe pox actually.


----------



## Frodo (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi Marina and Jay, thanks for responding. I thought it was pox. The vet I took her to said it was canker and gave me prescribed Spartrix. I gave her 1/4 tab once. He said that would be enough and it would take effect right away. That was almost a week ago. It did change after a couple of days, at least it stopped growing and turned dark, scab-like. I'm including a picture of what it looks like today and I'm not sure it's healing. Also put some iodine tincture on it once. She is still young, I know and can fly at low altitudes. Like I said, this is not the best area for a soft-release. Though there are lots of birds around here, I don't think the survival rate is very high. Lots of cars and buildings going up all over the place, becoming very congested. Trying to find someone who lives in a quiter, greener area to help out. Not sure what to do here. She seems to be eating ok, seeds. I don't see her drinking water but she must be cause she is very active.

https://flic.kr/p/R55N3w

This is what she looked like two weeks ago before Spartrix. 

https://flic.kr/p/S81zv7


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Looks like pox in the second photo, but healed up nicely as in the first photo. Is there no way you can maybe put an add in your local newspaper for this bird to be adopted? There might be someone else out there with also a handraised one that might adopt yours. Maybe if you can find someone in a quiet area with an aviary, they can keep her in there for a couple of weeks and then do a soft release. Always so easy to raise them, but sometimes so difficult to let them go.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you do ever get a bird with canker, please know that it would have to be treated for 7 days anyway. One day does nothing, and can even help the trich to build an immunity to the drug. Always treat longer. 

This bird has no way of knowing how to take care of itself if released. It will die of either starvation or predator attack.


----------



## Frodo (Feb 16, 2017)

Should I give him the other three and get more? Thought about continuing the treatment on my own but didn't know if it would be dangerous. The vet, specializing in birds, said to just give him one dose (1/4) tablet, that that's all that was needed and sold me a single tablet (1 tablet per kg). Don't trust him a whole lot though. But I thought I read somewhere online while doing research that one dose was all it took. Maybe I'm thinking of another medicine. I don't have any experience to be able to tell if it looks ok or not. Or if it's canker or not.

This is from Jedds.com

Product Description
These amazing, effective pills against canker are one again back on the market! To ensure the full benefit of Spartrix, all pigeons in the loft should be treated at the same time, immediately before feeding. Also, all drinkers should be removed in advance and thoroughly disinfected.

Treatment:
(1) Treat with Spartrix whenever canker is seen.
For routine preventative treatment: Young Pigeons: At weaning and before flying out.

Dosage:
1 tablet per adult pigeon and half tablet per young pigeon. A single dose is usually sufficient. In cases where pigeon does not respond within 3 days, it may be treated again.

Composition:
10mg Carnidazolum per tablet."


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I know what Spartrix is, and I know they say i pill will cure canker. That is BS. It takes the 7 days to treat, at least. One pill simply doesn't work. And a baby that size could take a whole tablet, but for the 7 days, maybe even 10. Metronidazole is much more effective. Your vet also thought it had canker, when it had what looks like pox. You really need to find another vet.
He knows nothing about pigeons, or probably any other birds for that matter. 
There are meds that claim to be good for 4 different things also, and they call them 4 in 1's. Trouble is that there isn't usually enough of any one med in them to cure anything. Don't believe what the drug companies tell you in order to sell their products.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Does she seem healthy to you? What does her droppings look like? In a healthy bird, the droppings will look like raisins with a white dot. Is she eating well, grooming herself etc? If so, then I won't give any more medication.

The pox will heal by itself, not much you can do about it. If she has canker, she will not eat a lot, sitting fluffed up and have watery droppings. Always scary to give meds to such a tiny dove, only give when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't think the bird ever had canker. Did she have the nodule on the beak when the vet saw her? Can you tell us why he thought the bird had canker? Marina is right in that if she isn't sick, don't treat her. But also wouldn't put her with other birds for a while.


----------



## Frodo (Feb 16, 2017)

She had the nodule when I got her but didn't know that it was an illness. After a couple of days I noticed it was growing so I took her to the vet. He looked inside her throat and said it was canker. Like I said, after the medicine, the nodule stopped growing and started breaking down. Her poop was watery at first and she was sitting fluffed a lot. She always ate well, baby cereal (nestum mostly and asked to be fed) until I got her eating seeds. She seems more healthy to me now, but also bigger. Her poop became dryer in the last few days and now look like raisins. She does groom herself and is more alert, not puffing up as much. Also trying to leave the cage in the am so I let her out to fly a bit. Good to know the pox will heal by itself. Thanks


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Hope you can find a home for her. Plse keep us updated.


----------

